# TED symptoms?



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

A few weeks ago I started getting pain in my eyes. They were burning and watering so I knew immediately that this was Dry eye. Then my eyes starting hurting, like lots of swelling pain feeling behind my eyes. It hurt when I would move them around - more so in my right eye. I also was getting light sensitivity. I decided to see an optometrist just to be sure. It was one that specialized in dry eye. He said I had dry eye, but no swelling, my eye pressure was good. My right eye continued to hurt for a couple of days or so after.

Now, since then, I have been having an issue with my vision. It seems when I am trying to track fast moving objects, like a line of cars passing in front of me at a stop light, it seems that they are not moving in a fluid motion. It's like they are stuttering, or lagging. I can tell that my eyes are constantly jumping to each part of the car as it passes which is making it look like it's lagging. Then the car will zip right out of my vision super fast. It looks very strange and has had me on edge. Has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you ever had a baseline exam from an ophthalmologist who treats TED?

I would suggest you go to a specialist who has experience in TED to rule out any issues. An optometrist is not qualified.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I have! I am going to try to get back in to see the neuro opthamologist. They have a specialist there who works in autoimmune disorders and the eyes.
Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> I have! I am going to try to get back in to see the neuro opthamologist. They have a specialist there who works in autoimmune disorders and the eyes.
> Thank you!


Let us know. Glad you are seeing a Board Certified Ophthalmologist! It sounds like TED to me.

Much can be done so let us know how your appt. goes w/ the Ophthalmologist!


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Andros,

I immediately thought it was TED with the first symptoms, but never really heard of image lag being related to it.... I hope that is the case :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> Thanks Andros,
> 
> I immediately thought it was TED with the first symptoms, but never really heard of image lag being related to it.... I hope that is the case :hugs:


The lag is because the eye muscles are being attacked by antibodies, most likely!


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I sure hope so!! I have never experienced before until I started getting the eye pain and dry eye symptoms. I know the muscles were so sore behind the eyes. It just seems like my eyes are not wanting to focus on any one object and it kind of jumps, like a nystagmus, but not as bad. Quick jump and then will focus.:hugs: Praying it isn't something neurological as I've had my fair share of those issues too.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Your description is great. I hope it is just dry eye. Which can also desscribe what your talking about. Did the dr prescribe any eye drops? If so what? What you have also described is what is refered to as a thyroid eye muscle. The muscle thickens and looses its elastisity causing the little jerks while trying to initially focus. The muscle thickens from the antibody attack. Dry eye can be treated easily. Thyroid eye muscle can have serious consiquences that may require surgery.


----------



## msmanatee (Jul 12, 2011)

I have TED, and lagging vision too. It was the first thing I noticed. You describe it very accurately. It's so disorienting.

One trick I use while driving is NOT to move my eyes fast. I'll move my head or even close my eyes briefly while moving them (for a second or two, tops, IF there is not much traffic). I avoid changing lanes and don't drive on highways anymore (the lag is worse at high speeds). I'm looking for a vehicle with new safety features (lane departure warning/blind spot detection/rear camera) in hopes of reducing the usual scanning impulses a bit. It's so counterintuitive to try to squelch a very good habit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

msmanatee said:


> I have TED, and lagging vision too. It was the first thing I noticed. You describe it very accurately. It's so disorienting.
> 
> One trick I use while driving is NOT to move my eyes fast. I'll move my head or even close my eyes briefly while moving them (for a second or two, tops, IF there is not much traffic). I avoid changing lanes and don't drive on highways anymore (the lag is worse at high speeds). I'm looking for a vehicle with new safety features (lane departure warning/blind spot detection/rear camera) in hopes of reducing the usual scanning impulses a bit. It's so counterintuitive to try to squelch a very good habit.


This sounds like strabisimus. Have you seen an ophthalmologist? You can get prisms put in your glasses to correct this.

Do you see double when driving? Or doing other things as well?


----------

